# New Xoom



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

OK. Just getting used to new xoom, was wondering if someone could help me with some tweaks and mods. I'm used to a hero and a galaxy showcase but this is new. What is really the sense of rooting this device? At this point I do not have an SD card and I have the wifi version. I want to see some amazing things on this xoom so if anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## k33pw1shen (Jul 14, 2011)

I also just got a xoom mine is the 4g one running 3.2.2...... This thing is awesome..... I unlocked mine and rooted it just for the fun in it lol... Changed the boot animation, add a new kernel and have it overclocked at 1.4 and it's running just fine.... I guess in my opinion there's really no need to do anything to it.... It's great stock I just did it because I can lol... I also have the bionic... Love that 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Eldenmisty said:


> OK. Just getting used to new xoom, was wondering if someone could help me with some tweaks and mods. I'm used to a hero and a galaxy showcase but this is new. What is really the sense of rooting this device? At this point I do not have an SD card and I have the wifi version. I want to see some amazing things on this xoom so if anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it


If I were you I'd root it just to remove the pre-loaded games & flash a new kernel. Other than that... you got me.


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

OK. I found a site that has a pre rooted 3.2.2 zip on it with directions. Thinking about doin it, kinda nervous though. Don't wanna brick for the first time. I got really good with my showcase so I'm not really a noob to flashing


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

Can someone point me in a good direction on root directions and maybe a rom. I see that all flashing has to be done through the PC, but I just realised that I do not have an SD. :-( that kinda sucks and I'm impatient. Is it possible to used my SD from my galaxy? At least until I can stop and get one


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Eldenmisty said:


> I see that all flashing has to be done through the PC, but I just realised that I do not have an SD. :-( that kinda sucks and I'm impatient. Is it possible to used my SD from my galaxy? At least until I can stop and get one


Yes. Any SD card will work. I took the one from my Droid & stuck it in there. It was convenient because I was able to restore some apps from a TiBu that I had on my phone.


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

OK cool. I do have one more question and I should be set_____ I don't have adb or sdk on my win 7 laptop and I tried to dl it but my internet acting funny and won't get it all the way. Is there a way to flash recovery with out using that?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Eldenmisty said:


> OK cool. I do have one more question and I should be set_____ I don't have adb or sdk on my win 7 laptop and I tried to dl it but my internet acting funny and won't get it all the way. Is there a way to flash recovery with out using that?


Not to my knowledge. If you're having issues getting the sdk from the Google dev site you may want to find fastboot. IMO the steps for adb are a matter of convenience so you don't have to reboot manually into the bootloader (which can be done) and then you issue the commands for fastboot. I'm not 100% sure but I don't think you need adb in order to use fastboot and as long as you have the Moto drivers installed and fastboot ready - you should be good to go on rooting. If it doesn't work then you're no worse off than where you were before you started.


----------



## ducati7 (Sep 26, 2011)

I followed all the steps for universal root and got as far as rebooting after flashing the img file and now im stuck at the moto logo. Please help!


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

ducati7 said:


> I followed all the steps for universal root and got as far as rebooting after flashing the img file and now im stuck at the moto logo. Please help!


What did you do prior? ie What was the last thing you did?


----------



## ducati7 (Sep 26, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> What did you do prior? ie What was the last thing you did?


Thanks. But I figured it out myself.


----------

